# Asterisk : Kompilier Problem



## TomCatShS (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich ./configure eingebe.
woran liegt das und was muss ich machen ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voip:~/asterisk-1.4.4# ./configure
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mfg Jörn
-----------------------


UPDATE:
Nun bekomme ich folgende meldung.
wo liegt dort der fehler ?
Voip:~/asterisk-1.4.4# ./configure
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for AIX... no
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking minix/config.h usability... no
checking minix/config.h presence... no
checking for minix/config.h... no
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking for uname... /bin/uname
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking for g++... no
checking for c++... no
checking for gpp... no
checking for aCC... no
checking for CC... no
checking for cxx... no
checking for cc++... no
checking for cl.exe... no
checking for FCC... no
checking for KCC... no
checking for RCC... no
checking for xlC_r... no
checking for xlC... no
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no
checking whether g++ accepts -g... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
See `config.log' for more details.


----------



## andy72 (5. Mai 2007)

Dieser Fehler beruht darauf, dass Du keinen Compiler installiert hast, um die Quellen der Anwendung zu übersetzen. Installiere passend zu Deiner Distribution GCC,G++,Binutils,automake,autoconf, glibc-devel, etvl. auch noch kernel-headers.

Du kannst auch gerne die Suchfunktion hier im Forum benutzen, da dieses Thema schon mehrfach angesprochen wurde, wie man Quelltexte übersetzt


----------

